# Seksualiteit > Mannen >  Irritante geur na klaarkomen dag erna

## alohahoe

dit probleem speelt al vanaf mijn 10de jaar, dus vanaf dat ik ben gaan masturberen;
geen enkele arts heeft het kunnen oplossen!! Als ik s'avonds gemasturbeerd heb, heb ik de dag erna nog een soort uitstorting uit mijn penis die zeer penetrant ruikt. Ik werk close met mensen en vindt dit zeer genant!!
Wie herkent dit en/of weet er meer vanaf? Stoppen met masturberen is voor mij geen optie. Ik woon alleen en samenwonende hebben toch ook sex?

----------

